# Wild Turkey Help Needed



## uncle harley (Apr 28, 2015)

Here's the wild turkey I shot Monday morning & want to smoke one of the breasts. Never done one b4, so I need some do's & don'ts. The breast is skinless & each one weighs about 2-3 lbs. I'll be using an electric Smoke Hollow smoker. Thanks all in advance.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/o4pfto7dqgp39bb/TURKEY010 2015.JPG?dl=0


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 29, 2015)

UNCLE HARLEY said:


> Here's the wild turkey I shot Monday morning & want to smoke one of the breasts. Never done one b4, so I need some do's & don'ts. The breast is skinless & each one weighs about 2-3 lbs. I'll be using an electric Smoke Hollow smoker. Thanks all in advance.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/o4pfto7dqgp39bb/TURKEY010 2015.JPG?dl=0


Here's a pretty good Thread that might help you:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/95138/wild-turkey-breasts-on-saturday-to-brine-or-not-to-brine

Bear


----------



## bmaddox (Apr 29, 2015)

That's a good looking bird. I usually cook my wild turkey in a stew or soup but the guys I know that smoke or roast them always wrap them in bacon to make up for the lack of skin. I would say follow a good turkey breast recipe but add bacon and you should be good to go.


----------



## flyinlizard (May 2, 2015)

Congrats, nice looking  Tom.


----------

